# Noisy filter fix?



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

My aging eheim pro 2026 is getting a bit noisy lately. I am thinking of replacing impeller and/or shaft. The question is do I need to replace both for it to work? Or replacing which part is most likely solve the problem?
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I just unplugged it and replugged it back, I heard a quick chopping noise then it became so quite now. So quite that I had to touch it to make sure it was running. I guess there might be some air trapped in the head causing the noise. I am quite impressed the quality of Eheim. It has been in continues service for 10 years. The only part I ever replaced was a head gasket. Since it is back to quite mode. I will let the issue rest for now.


----------

